# Camera Land's Deal of the Day - 2/10/2014 - Leupold



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

As I am sure you are aware by now, last year we established a *"Deal of the Day"* section on our site. This, "Deal of the Day" is posted everyday I am here at work, assuming I find the time each day to do this, lol.
We buy lots of demos, close-outs and assorted new product deals and sometimes we wind up with enough to offer crazy cheap deal on something awesome. Todays offer is on a new binocular.










Today's "Deal of the Day" is on an amazing binocular, the *Leupold BX-4 Mckinley HD 8x42mm #117789* which we have lowered from $599.99 to *only $449.99*










Extra Low-Dispersion Glass Objectives
Phase-Corrected BaK4 Roof Prisms
Fully Multicoated Optics
64° Apparent Viewing Angle
Closed Bridge Configuration
Magnesium Alloy Chassis
Center Focus Wheel
Nitrogen-Filled Fogproof / Waterproof
Twist-Up Eyecups
Rubber Armored Housing

The 8x42 BX-4 McKinley HD Binocular from Leupold houses high-definition optics inside a lightweight weather-sealed body that is both comfortable to handle and built to last. This general purpose optic delivers the imaging performance and durability needed by hunters and birders alike. Leupold equips the BX-4 with their Advanced HD Lens System, which combines extra-low dispersion objective lenses, phase-corrected BaK4 prisms, and proprietary optical coatings. The view transmitted by the BX-4 is bright and sharp, revealing impressive detail and color rendition across its expansive 64° apparent viewing angle.

In addition to its noteworthy optical performance, the BX-4 McKinley binocular also features a weather-resistant housing that is nitrogen-filled and built to perform in extreme humidity and heavy rainfall. When conditions turn wet or cold, several of the binocular's features help the observer maintain their grip; including textured rubber armoring and rubberized ridges on the focus wheel. Contoured thumb rests on the underside of the housing improve comfort and reduce the visibility of hand tremor by helping to balance the binocular in the viewer's hand.

Twist-up rubber eyecups with multiple click-stop positions as well as a generous 20mm eye relief outfit the binocular for a comfortable viewing experience even while wearing eyeglasses. A tripod adapter socket and an 8-foot minimum focus distance further complement the range of features that make the BX-4 McKinley HD a full-featured optic for close to mid-range glassing tasks. Leupold warrants the BX-4 binocular to be free of defects for the lifetime of the original owner.

*Optical Performance*
8x magnification, 42mm objectives
Fully multicoated optics
Extra-low dispersion objective lenses
BaK4 prisms with phase-corrective coating
8° angle of view, 64° apparent viewing angle
8 ft close focus distance
20mm eye relief

*Use and Handling*
Twist-up rubber eyecups
Mounting socket for tripod adapter
Slip-resistant center focus wheel

*Construction Details*
Nitrogen-filled housing for fogproof / waterproof performance
Magnesium alloy chassis
Slip-resistant rubber armored body
Textured gripping surfaces
Ergonomic thumb rests
29 oz weight

*Specs:*
Interpupillary Distance: 56.00 / 74.00
Actual Magnification: 8
Objective Clear Aperture (mm): 42.00 mm
Linear Field of View (ft/1000 yd): 425.00 ft
Angular Field of View (degrees): 8.00 degrees
Twilight Factor: 18.30
Weight (oz): 29.00 oz
Length (in): 6.10 in
Exit Pupil (mm): 5.20 mm
Eye Relief (mm): 20.00 mm
Close Focus Distance: 8.20 ft

*BTW,* a portion of every Leupold sale is donated to United Cerebral Palsy.

*Please feel free to call Doug or Neil @ 212-753-5128 with any questions or to place an order.

** These "Deal of the Day" opportunities last as long as we have inventory so if you see this and want this please give a call or check our site.

*Have a great day*


----------

